# print/ghostscript9-agpl-base:  failed option check.



## rigoletto@ (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi.

I am trying to get rid print/cups but I am experiencing problems with print/ghostscript9-agpl-base while using ports-mgmt/synth, when `OPTIONS_UNSET = CUPS`.

In any of those scenarios print/ghostscript9-agpl-base build without problems but:

DEFAULT options and *no* CUPS in OPTIONS_UNSET = install
DEFAULT options and CUPS in OPTIONS_UNSET = failed option check
CUPS and GS_cups options disabled and *no* CUPS in OPTIONS_UNSET = install
CUPS and GS_cups options disabled and CUPS in OPTIONS_UNSET = failed option check
I think it also always install if using synth `test` or `force`.

So, basically, if I add `CUPS` to `OPTIONS_UNSET` in the LiveSystem-make.conf it fails with `failed option check`.

I really can't find the reason...

PS. By "DEFAULT options" I mean no config in /var/db/ports.

Thanks!


----------

